# Umbau Teibun auf 170mm



## waizitom (28. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand schonmal ein Teibun mit einer anderen Dämpferaufnahme auf 170mm Federweg umgebaut?

Da es das Fanes in manchen Varianten ab Werk auch mit der Carbon Sitzstrebe gibt vermute ich, dass der einzige Unterschied Dämpfermaß u Dämpferaufnahme ist?!
Grüße
Tom


----------



## waizitom (28. Dezember 2017)

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf das Teibun 2.0...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (28. Dezember 2017)

waizitom schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat jemand schonmal ein Teibun mit einer anderen Dämpferaufnahme auf 170mm Federweg umgebaut?
> 
> Da es das Fanes in manchen Varianten ab Werk auch mit der Carbon Sitzstrebe gibt vermute ich, dass der einzige Unterschied Dämpfermaß u Dämpferaufnahme ist?!
> ...



Dazu müsstest du die Aufnahme am unterrohr nach vorne versetzen um den längeren Dämpfer verbauen zu können Carbonsitzstrebe hin Carbonsitzstrebe her. Das zweite wäre dann die Geo Veränderung und ob die dann positiv ausfällt  das nächste wäre  dann der Platz Hinterrad zum sattelrohr .... Freigängigkeit und in Summe,  eine Teibun ist eine Teibun und eine Fanes eine Fanes und wenn es dann auf 0,14 cm mehr federweg ankommt gleich eine Fanes


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Dezember 2017)

Bei Alutech fragen


----------



## Bjunior (31. Dezember 2017)

Da ich meine Sennes mithilfe der Teibun Dämpferaufnahme und einem 222x70er Dämpfer von 204mm auf 187mm reduziert hab sollte es andersrum auch funktionieren, die bereits angesprochene Kollisionsgefahr zwischen Hinterrad und Sattelrohr könnt dir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

Die Rahmen von Alutech basieren zwar alle auf der gleichen Fanes Platform, jedoch gibt es dennoch ein paar nicht unerhebliche Unterschiede in der Geo und in der Stabilität.

Sennes: Flachster Lenkwinkel, Gusset am Steuerrohr, einzelne Rahmengrößen am längsten
Fanes: Durchweg am kürzesten, flachster Sitzwinkel
Teibun: Gleicher Sitzwinkel wie Sennes, Lenkwinkel am steilsten, von der Länge genau zwischen Fanes und Sennes.

Alles natürlich abhängig von der Gabel EBL.


----------



## Alpine (18. November 2018)

@Bjunior: um wieviel hat sich dabei die Tretlagerhöhe verändert? Oder sind Tretlagerhöhe und die Winkel dank Teibun Dämpferaufnahme (nehme an, es handelt sich um eine getauschte Wippe) annähernd gleichgeblieben?


----------

